# GEN 1 2015 LTZ RS... Shocks, Struts for lowering springs.



## kaliburg530 (Oct 1, 2021)

Good afternoon,

I recently bought a 2015 LTZ RS, and it came with custom aodhan wheels, and cheep-o tires. Also already lowered on the blue-ish teal Godspeed springs. I just bought brand new tires because I have a tire wobble in the front right that the mechanic I took it to said was a tire issue. Long story short, the new tires didnt help the wobble. So it wasnt just 'a tire issue'. (wont be going back to that mechanic.) Anyways, I am looking at replacing the front struts and rear shocks, but I cant find anything other than the Bilstien B8 sports that work with lowered Cruze's. Am I missing some other options? Or are Bilstein's the only option for lowered vehicles? I have already checked the front hub, and that is def not the issue. So I'm leaning more towards it definitely being a strut, or possibly the ball joint on the lower control arm.. lower control arms will be upgraded next to something more durable also.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

KYB Excel G are what I used, paired with Vogtland lowering springs. Zero issues. Also a white '15 but an ltz rs


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I have Koni Shocks and Struts with my Eibach Pro-Kit. I don’t have an RS though.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Bilstein B12 Pro kit and B14 coil overs are the best options. Unless you want to pay $2k for a KW V2 setup. I got the B12 kit and it didn’t like heavier 18” wheels and tires. I’d recommend the B14s for this reason and it’s about $740.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Another vote for B14.


----------

